# Mussels and Clams W/Recipe



## tropics (Oct 31, 2016)

Mussel for Sat nights dinner













100_4812.JPG



__ tropics
__ Oct 31, 2016


















100_4808.JPG



__ tropics
__ Oct 31, 2016


















100_4822.JPG



__ tropics
__ Oct 31, 2016


















100_4825.JPG



__ tropics
__ Oct 31, 2016






Forgot the plated shot,but we had some left for Sunday so I added some clams to the sauce













100_4832.JPG



__ tropics
__ Oct 31, 2016


















100_4834.JPG



__ tropics
__ Oct 31, 2016






Dinner 













100_4835.JPG



__ tropics
__ Oct 31, 2016






Thanks for looking 

Richie


----------



## smokin jay (Oct 31, 2016)

Love mussels! Looks great Richie!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 31, 2016)

Very tasty lookin meal Richie !


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 31, 2016)

Ah! looking good! Shellfish I think, are my favorite!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 31, 2016)

Great looking meal Richie!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 31, 2016)

I'll bet that was awesome!  The wife doesn't do mussels or clams, so I don't get to make the good stuff like this!

Very nice sir!


----------



## tropics (Oct 31, 2016)

Smokin Jay said:


> Love mussels! Looks great Richie!


Jay Thanks it is easy and Tasty

Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 31, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Very tasty lookin meal Richie !


Justin Thank you tasty it is,it can be served with pasta rice mashed taters. Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 31, 2016)

Browneyesvictim said:


> Ah! looking good! Shellfish I think, are my favorite!





dirtsailor2003 said:


> Great looking meal Richie!





CrankyBuzzard said:


> I'll bet that was awesome!  The wife doesn't do mussels or clams, so I don't get to make the good stuff like this!
> 
> Very nice sir!


We love Sea Food! I just had an idea ,I may try smoking some Clams and do it with them.Thanks for the kind words

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 1, 2016)

That there is my kinda meal Richie!

Point to you brother!

Al


----------



## tropics (Nov 1, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> That there is my kinda meal Richie!
> 
> Point to you brother!
> 
> Al


Al thanks we enjoy this now and then,thanks for the points I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## gary s (Nov 1, 2016)

Making my mouth water, That is one of my very favorite dishes. Great job Looks Fantastic   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















Gary


----------



## sqwib (Nov 1, 2016)

Holy Chit! That is beautiful, I'm with Cranky Buzzard, the wifey is deathly allergic to shellfish and shellfish is a treat for me when she goes on a business trip (well thats what she calls them anyway).


----------



## tropics (Nov 1, 2016)

gary s said:


> Making my mouth water, That is one of my very favorite dishes. Great job Looks Fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gary thanks been making this for a long time,the cans are quick and easy.Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## tropics (Nov 1, 2016)

SQWIB said:


> Holy Chit! That is beautiful, I'm with Cranky Buzzard, the wifey is deathly allergic to shellfish and shellfish is a treat for me when she goes on a business trip (well thats what she calls them anyway).


Can't blame her there allergies are nothing to play with.Thanks

Richie


----------



## mike5051 (Nov 1, 2016)

Great cook Richie!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   My significant other doesn't like mussels, clams, or oysters.  They are my favorite seafood.  She will buy them for me, but also have some crab, shrimp, or lobster for her.  It's a fair trade!

Mike


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 2, 2016)

Never developed a taste for mussels but I could eat those clams all day...JJ


----------



## tropics (Nov 2, 2016)

mike5051 said:


> Great cook Richie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mike that is fair,I do a Shrimp with tomato and Basil.I guess they would work in this dish also.Thanks for the points I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## tropics (Nov 2, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Never developed a taste for mussels but I could eat those clams all day...JJ


JJ we like the small PEI Mussels the New Zealand are to big,gamy tasting.The store only had these Cockles so we made do with them.Thanks 

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 2, 2016)

tropics said:


> JJ we like the small PEI Mussels the New Zealand are to big,gamy tasting.The store only had these Cockles so we made do with them.Thanks
> Richie



You're going to hate me for this. When I lived on the Oregon coast I had a mussel bed in my back yard. 75 was the limit. We'd pick the ones that were about 2" in shell length. 75 is the limit. That and having fresh Dungeness crab are a few of the things I mss about living at the coast. The rain not so much!


----------



## tropics (Nov 2, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> tropics said:
> 
> 
> > JJ we like the small PEI Mussels the New Zealand are to big,gamy tasting.The store only had these Cockles so we made do with them.Thanks
> ...


Case I could never hate someone for having them resources in their yard.Were I go clamming I can take 150 a day,per person the mussel beds are all in polluted water.

Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 2, 2016)

Looks Awesome, Richie!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I never ate Mussels, but I always loved Clams!

I always wanted to try them, but never did.

Then my Son had some at a Picnic in Jersey, and he got violently sick, and thought he was going to die.

Everybody thought they might have been spoiled, because it was in the Summer & it was at a Picnic.

But then he had some in a Restaurant, and the same thing happened.

So now I'm afraid to try them, because he is my Son, and if that happened to me, it would probably Kill me.

I still love & eat clams, and all other shellfish.

Does anyone know, if you aren't allergic to Clams, Lobster, Oysters, Crab Meat, and all other shellfish, could you still be allergic to Mussels???

Bear


----------



## tropics (Nov 2, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Awesome, Richie!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bear I thought maybe the picnic was at Browns Marina. Mussels are pretty much the same as the others,other then they are a required taste.Just finished replacing some siding Thanks for the points I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 2, 2016)

Richie, I'll be right down for a bowl of them !


----------



## tropics (Nov 3, 2016)

CrazyMoon said:


> Richie, I'll be right down for a bowl of them !


CM Thanks I know you have some good fresh Mussels and Clams were you are.Thanks for the points I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## disco (Nov 3, 2016)

You know how to eat, Richie. Marvellous looking food. Points.

Disco


----------



## redheelerdog (Nov 3, 2016)

Dang it Richie man, I could eat a 55gallon drum of that! Fantastic!


----------



## akdutchguy (Nov 3, 2016)

Put a little smoke on those clams and muscles. Made one of the best cioppino I have ever had. Nice job. 
Jason


----------



## tropics (Nov 4, 2016)

Disco said:


> You know how to eat, Richie. Marvellous looking food. Points.
> 
> Disco


Disco thanks we get to treat ourselves,with a cheap meal.Thanks for the points I appreciate it


redheelerdog said:


> Dang it Richie man, I could eat a 55gallon drum of that! Fantastic!


John Thanks can't complain about the taste


AKDutchguy said:


> Put a little smoke on those clams and muscles. Made one of the best cioppino I have ever had. Nice job.
> Jason


AKD Thanks I thought about that will give it a try Thanks for the heads up

Richie


----------



## dwdunlap (Nov 4, 2016)

You people on SMF come up with so many incredible food ideas!!!!

Um, mussels!!!! This post has done it for me again. Looks so good and I want to try. The picture brings me back to the first time I had mussels. Small neighborhood Italian restaurant in Chicago served what looked just like yours. Could I please have a recipe?

DW in Richardson, TX


----------



## tropics (Nov 4, 2016)

DWDunlap said:


> You people on SMF come up with so many incredible food ideas!!!!
> 
> Um, mussels!!!! This post has done it for me again. Looks so good and I want to try. The picture brings me back to the first time I had mussels. Small neighborhood Italian restaurant in Chicago served what looked just like yours. Could I please have a recipe?
> 
> DW in Richardson, TX


DW I have a recipe I use a little this an that I'll try to convert it,should have it up tomorrow A.M.

Thanks for the nice comment

Richie


----------



## tropics (Nov 5, 2016)

DW This is as best as I could figure.Enjoy

                                                    Mussels 

 2 lbs. mussels  steamed in salted water ( red wine Optional )

 2 Cans Tomatoes ( diced )

 1 medium onion ( coarse chop )

  4  garlic cloves ( fine dice )

  1 teaspoon each Dry Basil,Parsley and Oregano

  4 to 6 Tbsp. Capers 

  Calamata Olives sliced to taste ( optional )

  1/4 cup Olive Oil

  Red Wine

 In a large pot steam Mussels till just open, drain and let cool. Remove top shell, in 
a large hot pan, add Olive Oil saute onion lightly translucent, add Garlic, when you 
can smell it, add Tomatoes. Bring to a boil reduce heat simmer 1/2 hr. add spices, 
Capers, Olives, and a splash of red wine.Simmer again 15 minutes 
 Stir the Mussels back in simmer 5 more min.

If using clams you do not have to,cook ahead of time.Cook them right in the sauce 

Richie


----------



## marctrees (Nov 5, 2016)

I wanted to comment, I think many folks have no idea how inexpensive Mussels can be.

Usually about only $2/ Lb.

Don't need to go to a high $ Fishmonger.

Many larger regular grocery stores have them, located in Frozen food next to like the Shrimp, crawfish meat, etc.

----  They usually have a very small space to display in, often hard to spot. -----

In TX, many HEB's have them, also Walmart.

Also, maybe Asian grocery stores.    Marc

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Fishin-Mussels-2-Lb/14654146

https://www.heb.com/product-detail/fish-market-cooked-black-mussels/565435


----------



## tropics (Nov 5, 2016)

Marctrees said:


> I wanted to comment, I think many folks have no idea how inexpensive Mussels can be.
> 
> Usually about only $2/ Lb.
> 
> ...


Marc Thank You that is good info for folks who do not have a source for fresh

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 5, 2016)

Marctrees said:


> I wanted to comment, I think many folks have no idea how inexpensive Mussels can be.
> 
> Usually about only $2/ Lb.
> 
> ...



Even the frozen ones in my neck of the woods are spendy. 0n sale toy can get them for $5.99/pound, $8.99-$12.99 not on sale.


----------



## tropics (Nov 5, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Marctrees said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted to comment, I think many folks have no idea how inexpensive Mussels can be.
> ...


Time to move back west

Wow $5.99 on sale

Richie


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 17, 2016)

That's my kinda meal, Richie.  Love mussels and clams.  I hardly ever get to eat them.  Miss Linda hates them and our neighbors don't eat them.  He's so allergic to shellfish, that if he eats even a hint of one, he's on the floor doing the funky chicken.

POINTS for a meal I'd love to eat.

Gary


----------



## tropics (Nov 18, 2016)

GaryHibbert said:


> That's my kinda meal, Richie.  Love mussels and clams.  I hardly ever get to eat them.  Miss Linda hates them and our neighbors don't eat them.  He's so allergic to shellfish, that if he eats even a hint of one, he's on the floor doing the funky chicken.
> 
> POINTS for a meal I'd love to eat.
> 
> Gary


Gary Thanks we didn't get out clamming this year,fresh from the ground are even better. Thanks for the points I appreciate it

Richie


----------

